# IM Contest 2006...



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

So, every year peeps get involved with a cut around the first of the year, so let's see what the interest is in one this coming new year.  I want to participate as I am on a pretty good bulk right now myself that will need cutting eventually and have come up with some dependent variables (Performance and body composition) to base the outcome on.  Any supplement people (Bulk, DS, etc) who would like to get specials involved in this would be good as well, maybe even some beta testing.

I would actually prefer to do one on performance, but very few people here train in a manner similar to one another so the competition would be hard to judge.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd be interested, guess we'll wait and see how much interest is out their.


----------



## topolo (Nov 14, 2005)

I have absolutely no interest, because I am hetero


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 14, 2005)

sure..i'll win


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no interest, because I am hetero



Yur dick has to be more than 2 inches so you can't be in it anyway.


----------



## topolo (Nov 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yur dick has to be more than 2 inches so you can't be in it anyway.




erect? if so I can get there


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

yes erect, but you can't tie a weight or anything to it.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I helped start one last year and then dropped out do to personal issues, but would love to be involved in this one.  Im IN.. if it goes through.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

do it up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

say wha?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

means get ready.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

wurd lyfe

when is the date ?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

I say we start first of the year, but we could have it variable if peeps wanted to start earlier.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds good.  A monitored new-years resolution.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 14, 2005)

Yup, so far 3-4 of us.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 14, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yur dick has to be more than 2 inches so you can't be in it anyway.



absolutely hilarious


----------



## PreMier (Nov 14, 2005)

Im down.  Im a fat bastard


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 14, 2005)

hells yeah, I'm in.

I vote for it to be a tranformation contest. Whether that be in cutting, bulking, overall combination of both or even strength increase.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah, I have come up with some formulas so that you can do either.  So far here is what I have

% Bf dropped
% Lean mass gain

% sway (Basically LM gained+BF Dropped/initial weight)

3RM bench % gained/lost
3RM Squat % gained/lost

% Hip to waist ratio change

Basically a lot of percentages so that it evens out between smaller and bigger folk and men and women.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2005)

Possibly...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 15, 2005)

Can we bet even if were not involved?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 15, 2005)

Well count me in of course. It's time for something easy to do


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

what if you don't even have a "dick"  ? oh well i cheated anyway, i started already.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> what if you don't even have a "dick"  ? oh well i cheated anyway, i started already.



Well it seems you have a problem then, how about if I give you a little bit of mine  
Just kidding, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

women can be involved unless their name is topolo.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2005)

i just started cutting up a few weeks back, i'm game.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

K, anyone who has started cutting can start now, all you need to do is figure 3rm in the squat and bench, BF% and starting weight, and waist to hip ratio.  Measure waist at belly button, hip around the trochanter (Hip bone).  Here is a calculator to figure out the fraction.  Anyting else we need to measure?


So far we have...

Bludevil-possibly
Ivanry-possibly
Camaro
Premier
Cold Iron
IainDaniel-Possibly
Rocco-Looks like we have last place taken care of 
Little Wing-Just do your measurements now
Soxmuscle-Same as above if you want
Me

We should make it 10 weeks in length.  If you plan on being like me and eating like an asshole during the holidays, it might be who of you to wait and start after that.  If you just want to compete in 1 or 2 categories just take those measures.  I will be cutting, don't know what the rest of you will be doing.  I will prolly do the pic thing, don't know if anyone else will be doing that, but if so we can start a thread.

Anyone have any ideas on anything else to measure?  Besides cocks of course.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 15, 2005)

Could I maybe judge, if you need objective judging action?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

Sure, it would be better if we all submitted results to the same person.  We should have objective and subjective scores.


----------



## bludevil (Nov 15, 2005)

cool, then count me in after the holidays


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

10 weeks for me will be jan 24th.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 15, 2005)

whats wrong with that.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 15, 2005)

not a thing


----------



## topolo (Nov 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> women can be involved unless their name is topolo.




hater


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm in. I'm won't be cutting though.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 15, 2005)

Your all going to lick my internet balls.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 15, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Your all going to lick my internet balls.



If only you had real ones


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 16, 2005)

I would, but with me returning to the states shortly after the New Year (can't say when for security reasons), and with the fact that I have no way to measure anything while I'm here, it wouldn't happen.  Maybe once I get back, I can start, but that wouldn't be until after mid-January.  So with all that back and forth talk I just said, I'll do it if I can wait until then to start.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, my deal starts today, want to get cracking before the holidays.  When does everyone else intend on starting, first of the year.  That was my first intention, but after the ten weeks was up I was going on vacation and if I want to do this right I need more than 10 weeks.  So, the contest is still for 10 weeks, but I will be going on a slower cut so the first half of my cut wiull be for the contest.

So, what does everyone else got?  Premier, is your fat ass starting early?  I think I will take pics and measurements tonight.


----------



## topolo (Nov 28, 2005)

We can't wait.....


----------



## dougnukem (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm starting when I get back to the states in January.  
*Regis asks, "Is that your final answer?"*
Yes....


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 28, 2005)

So what's the date going to be??? Jan 24th??? I definately won't be cut then, it'll be toward the end of my bulk, but I should make some decent progress in weights by then.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Im starting now as well.  No need to wait after new years.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 28, 2005)

Just do 10 weeks, no need to start at a specific date, although you should be finished by the end of March.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, if I can get healthy...

I need to drop a few for contest -


----------



## PreMier (Nov 28, 2005)

I was thinking after new years.  There are too many cookies, and too much prime rib around here untill after then.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 12, 2005)

Bump...And I haven't started yet BTW.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd like to be in starting Jan 1.  Actually, Jan 2 would probably be better, as I'll be significantly less hung over


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Bizzniggity Bump  for Jodi.  So, I am thinking making this thing complex is too retarded.  We should have winners in lean mass gain for the peeps gaining, bf% dropped for us slackers, and total swing for everyone involved.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks   I stuck it at the top for ya.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2005)

Noice.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 19, 2005)

Good spot for it.  I'll be cutting anyway, so I'm in.  

Dang.  Which I read this before I ate those cookies...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 20, 2005)

Alright then...

1st of the year, I will have a weight to BF% to work with -


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not doing BF%, I'll just take pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just try not to get to hot and bothered over my physique!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll do BF% and pics as well.  I'll shame myself into working.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just try not to get to hot and bothered over my physique!



I am going to vote against allowing Rocco to post pictures.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I am going to vote against allowing Rocco to post pictures.


I know it's going to make you look bad, but that should just give you motivation to work a little bit harder. Who knows, if you stepped it up you just may become half the man I am.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I know it's going to make you look bad




Most people look bad whilst vomitting.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

So, here is the deal with the contest...  We will have 2 categories fat loss and muscle gain, both will be judged by an objective measure (BF% drop or lean mass gain) and subject measure (Pics).  CowPimp was interested so I am giving the judgeship to him if he still is.  I s'pose someone without a cam can enter, but not win the overall since the pictures will show more than the number.


----------



## topolo (Dec 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So, here is the deal with the contest...  We will have 2 categories fat loss and muscle gain, both will be judged by an objective measure (BF% drop or lean mass gain) and subject measure (Pics).  CowPimp was interested so I am giving the judgeship to him if he still is.  I s'pose someone without a cam can enter, but not win the overall since the pictures will show more than the number.




ghey........


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> ghey........



I am invoking the writ of, "I know you are but what am I?"


----------



## Jodi (Dec 20, 2005)

You should ask Emma to be a judge too


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2005)

Works for me.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 21, 2005)

do we need to delcare which category we are entering, or just track our stats and throw them up against the wall?  I mean, I doubt I pickup much lean mass cutting, but...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

If you are cutting you are in the cutting competition.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

are there going to be prizes?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes, topolo will give the male winner anal chlamydia and the male runner-up mouth herpes.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yes, topolo will give the male winner anal chlamydia and the male runner-up mouth herpes.




I'm in!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I'm in!!



He will be too if you win.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

this contest scares me.

Can I judge it?  whatever it is we are judging...hopefully only nudes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

If I have told you once, I have told you a million times, I am not sending you nudes, the semi-nudes I sent you shoul suffice.  And I don't want to hear that they will be done tastefully.

You are in as a judge, so far you and CowPizzle, still waiting on Emma.  Another chick would be good to have, that way there is no way Rocco could win since both females would rate him low.  No lesbos though, he does have the bulldyke look.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So, here is the deal with the contest... We will have 2 categories fat loss and muscle gain, both will be judged by an objective measure (BF% drop or lean mass gain) and subject measure (Pics). CowPimp was interested so I am giving the judgeship to him if he still is. I s'pose someone without a cam can enter, but not win the overall since the pictures will show more than the number.


 
i started n then life got weird n i never took measurements  . sooo some night this week i'll measure n take pics and call that day 1. i did lose 10 pounds recently but won't count that in the results n obviously the pics will start at my present state of unbuffness.  hmmm ok i'll start tonite w measurement  , my birthday is in march so 10 weeks lands on the 1st if i start now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

Good, that is fine.  I too intend on dropping 5-10 before starting, I want to be good for a vacationo in March.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> If I have told you once, I have told you a million times, I am not sending you nudes, the semi-nudes I sent you shoul suffice.  And I don't want to hear that they will be done tastefully.
> 
> You are in as a judge, so far you and CowPizzle, still waiting on Emma.  Another chick would be good to have, that way there is no way Rocco could win since both females would rate him low.  No lesbos though, he does have the bulldyke look.




so this is a physique contest?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 21, 2005)

Essentially, with cutting and bulking classes, split between M and F with an overall winner as well.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yes, topolo will give the male winner anal chlamydia and the male runner-up mouth herpes.



What if you already have these?  Is there a consilation prize?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 21, 2005)

Yay - I'm in as a judge!!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

Just wanted to give the official nod to being a judge.  Just so you know, I give bonus points to all female contestants who wish to provide nude photos.  All male contestants who provide nude photoes are immediately disqualified.  Not only that, but you then are required to go and get anal chlamydia and oral herpes from topolo and provide those prizes to the winner and runner up, respectively, in place of topolo.


----------



## dougnukem (Dec 21, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just wanted to give the official nod to being a judge.  Just so you know, I give bonus points to all female contestants who wish to provide nude photos.  All male contestants who provide nude photoes are immediately disqualified.  Not only that, but you then are required to go and get anal chlamydia and oral herpes from topolo and provide those prizes to the winner and runner up, respectively, in place of topolo.



What if I provide nudes of a female?


----------



## topolo (Dec 21, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> What if you already have these?  Is there a consilation prize?




Yes, in this case Dale will supply the males with jock itch and the females with a lime green discharge.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 21, 2005)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> What if I provide nudes of a female?



Interesting proposition.  If you can get me nude pictures of TheBigBadWolf, then you win every category automatically, even the women's portion.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 22, 2005)

OK, pics posted.  Not pretty, but posted....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Interesting proposition.  If you can get me nude pictures of TheBigBadWolf, then you win every category automatically, even the women's portion.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Interesting proposition. If you can get me nude pictures of TheBigBadWolf, then you win every category automatically, even the women's portion.


 
 - I'll have to of course, judge the photo's for authenticity -


----------



## PWGriffin (Dec 25, 2005)

I would like to enter this contest as I'm going on a cut...but I won't be cutting until around march...

Also, is this for naturals only??


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2005)

ok i'll go first w this idea n hope others follow suit. post starting pics n goals.

here are two of my start date pics taken christmas day so my 10 weeks start then. 



 




my goals are to have smaller boobs a bigger butt and a tight tummy. i'll take pics in the same sweater later on showing it not too small to actually wear n some bb style pics at the end of ten weeks.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 26, 2005)

next?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

I posted my pics in my gallery, here's the pics.

My cut will start Jan 2, as I should be able to get new BF% on that day.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2005)

awww come on people...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I posted my pics in my gallery, here's the pics.
> 
> My cut will start Jan 2, as I should be able to get new BF% on that day.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 27, 2005)

chubby monkey pics this weekend -


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2005)

cool see some of us are brave.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Dec 29, 2005)

Im posting pics next week...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 1, 2006)

waiting.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> waiting.....


 
It's still weekend


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2006)

uh uh.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2006)

OK, starting "officially" today.  Starting at about 242, BF around 16.5%.

Gosh, is it just me and wing doing this thing?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 3, 2006)

I started today at 227.  BF I will do tomorrow morning and hopefully pics.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2006)

Today...

BF IDK, 14-15% @ 209.8 BW PWO

Let the games begin -


----------



## topolo (Jan 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I started today at 227.  BF I will do tomorrow morning and hopefully pics.



We are sitting on pins and needles. I have taken the liberty of notifying the media, so expect to be bombarded with interview requests.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 5, 2006)

*ALRIGHT IT'S THE 5th OF THE MONTH...*

Are we gonna do this thing or not?

I'm about ready to say "Fuck you Jobu"


----------



## Pylon (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, starting "officially" today.  Starting at about 242, BF around 16.5%.



I spoke too soon.  I forgot about being in New Orleans this week.  Will be starting Saturday.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 5, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> OK, starting "officially" today.  Starting at about 242, BF around 16.5%.
> 
> Gosh, is it just me and wing doing this thing?



Nope, I will be starting after I return home later this month.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

I have started and taken pics, just haven't posted them yet.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *ALRIGHT IT'S THE 5th OF THE MONTH...*
> 
> Are we gonna do this thing or not?



just saw this thread now...  will it be sufficient to just tell everyone i've become a fatty and have spent 2 years saying "I'll start Monday" (without starting)  or do you need actual stats? 

for a change of pace (and to avoid crowds) i COULD start Tuesday


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 5, 2006)

You can PM the stats to a judge if you like, we don't have to post them right in the thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2006)

i bought a tripod for my camera n got some good advice from Vanity on taking progress pics so tonite i'm taking more revealing ( as in areas that need work revealing) start pics that i'll post w end of 10 weeks pics. the best thing about this contest is i don't have to quit at the end cuz ... well just because   getting older sucks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll take the pics tonight but it REALLY won't be pretty. I'm at 231 as of this morning. 

Where's your pics Dale?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)

You FAT bastard  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been pretty sick the past week.  Diet has been fine.  Well, more like, I haven't been eating much.  Anyway, I figure I'll be well enough to start next week, I hope anyway.

My digi cam is broke   I have to buy a new one but for now I'll provide measurements.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)

OOPS..

I just ate a 5lb lunch @ Mongolian BBQ -


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> OOPS..
> 
> I just ate a 5lb lunch @ Mongolian BBQ -



The best part about that is I bet you will be hungry in less then an hour.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe I will start Monday..... I just can't get motivated.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Where's your pics Dale?




Where ARE my pics Rocco, where ARE my pics.  

Mongolian BBQ rocks.

Pics may be up tomorrow.


----------



## topolo (Jan 6, 2006)

I never found out if heteros are aloud to participate in this or just you homos. Please advise.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 6, 2006)

I s'pose we could have a mentally-challenged-tranny division so you can enter topolo.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## topolo (Jan 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I s'pose we could have a mentally-challenged-tranny division so you can enter topolo.




I would never go heads up against you in that division. I would lose every time.

By the way, while you are running the IM contest how will you find time to keep up with your dungeon and dragons matches?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2006)

That is BigDyl, I am a Magic the Gathering guy.

I am not running it, CowPlop, Emma, Pfuck, and Jodi are.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

speaking of the contest....

when is it going to officially start and when are you guys going to start tossing up weekly measurements/pictures?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> speaking of the contest....
> 
> when is it going to officially start and when are you guys going to start tossing up weekly measurements/pictures?


 
Yeah...

Lets set an official date, and anyone who doesn't make the deadline is out!

This is a clusterfuck!


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Yeah...
> 
> Lets set an official date, and anyone who doesn't make the deadline is out!
> 
> This is a clusterfuck!




I think it should start in May


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> speaking of the contest....
> 
> when is it going to officially start and when are you guys going to start tossing up weekly measurements/pictures?



You're one of the judges...you guys make the call.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is BigDyl, I am a Magic the Gathering guy.
> 
> I am not running it, CowPlop, Emma, Pfuck, and Jodi are.


  I'm not running it.  I'm gonna participate.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

Don't make me have to be in charge of this shit!!! - 

Cause youre not gonna like it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 7, 2006)

Who was the other judge then?  A chick I believe.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Interesting proposition.  If you can get me nude pictures of TheBigBadWolf, then you win every category automatically, even the women's portion.



I must have missed this somehow.  But, last time I checked, she is into guns, and I don't mess with chicks who dig guns.  That could have deadly results.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So, here is the deal with the contest...  We will have 2 categories fat loss and muscle gain, both will be judged by an objective measure (BF% drop or lean mass gain) and subject measure (Pics).  *CowPimp was interested so I am giving the judgeship to him if he still is. * I s'pose someone without a cam can enter, but not win the overall since the pictures will show more than the number.



There is your answer on who makes the call.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll definitely coordinate if I get to boss BBW around -


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Who was the other judge then?  A chick I believe.



Yes, it was gococks


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2006)

dougnukem said:
			
		

> You're one of the judges...you guys make the call.




okay, stats tomorrow.  get in gear ya slobs!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

And there ya go.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, stats tomorrow.  get in gear ya slobs!


I'm gonna need more time.  I'm still sick


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 7, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is BigDyl, _I am a Magic the Gathering guy._
> 
> I am not running it, CowPlop, Emma, Pfuck, and Jodi are.



Hahahahaha, all joking aside, and completely off topic. You just brought back a memory i wish I never remembered: 

I used to play magic the gathering in COLLEGE. I had some pretty enviable decks. But if you were to ask me now how to play, i friggin' forgot!

I was drunk half the time. We used to play drunk and/or stoned (not me, i just drank), poolside at my friend's building after the bar woudl close down. Sun would come up and we'd all be passed out or half-awake/half-asleep on pool lounge chairs, with a game of magic half finished on the table.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm gonna need more time.  I'm still sick



Don't worry, I'll be starting later as well.  Still have to get home and all.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha, all joking aside, and completely off topic. You just brought back a memory i wish I never remembered:
> 
> I used to play magic the gathering in COLLEGE. I had some pretty enviable decks. But if you were to ask me now how to play, i friggin' forgot!
> 
> I was drunk half the time. We used to play drunk and/or stoned (not me, i just drank), poolside at my friend's building after the bar woudl close down. Sun would come up and we'd all be passed out or half-awake/half-asleep on pool lounge chairs, with a game of magic half finished on the table.



Yeah, I remember playing in college too.  I also remember thinking my roommate needed to have his ass kicked for bragging about his deck, and how fly his cards were because he had alphas and betas (the really early printings.)  Then he needed it kicked because he slod his collection for a couple thousand dollars.  (I felt better about it when I traded my small collection for a nearly new Rockhopper mountain bike, which I still have.)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm ok with starting tomorrow.  I say those who start late just have less time, otherwise we will never get it going.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

That is fine with me.  I do best under pressure.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 7, 2006)

i started the 25th of dec.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

Magic the Gathering??? - 


GHEY!


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

We know, you're into Yu-Gi-Goh.


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck to all of you homos.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2006)

*Rocco's Pics*

Here's my pics.  When's the contest over and I collect my prizes?


----------



## garethhe (Jan 8, 2006)

I started on January 4th.  If somebody is serving as the clearinghouse for entry details, please let me know.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Here's my pics.  When's the contest over and I collect my prizes?


 
you know what? people daring to be real here is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Stats as of today, all stats unflexed.

Shoulders-50"
Chest-44 1/4"
Bis-15"  15"
Forearms-12 3/4"  12 3/4"
Abd-34 3/4"
Thigh-26 1/4"   26 1/4"
Calf-17"  17"

Skinfolds-
Chest-8mm
Abd-29mm
Thigh-6mm

12.9% BF, prolly closer to 15%

Pics up prolly tonight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Here's my pics.  When's the contest over and I collect my prizes?


 
 - OMG!

How many lbs have you put on since your last lifting comp???


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - OMG!
> 
> How many lbs have you put on since your last lifting comp???


About 15lbs. I'm also trying to look worse asshole!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 9, 2006)

Okay, im frickin in. Is this based on improvement, or overall appearance?


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 9, 2006)

Could someone please define the rules here.  I'm confused and I don't know when or if this has started.  How long does it go?  Yes, I read the intro but there seems to be no organization.  I'd be interested in starting.  Has it started yet?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

No one seems to know what the Hell is going on, so I will reiterate the rules here:


You can start whenever you would like.  The duration of the contest is 10 weeks from your start date.  The only stipulation is that you must be finished by the official end date, which I am setting at April 1st.  Starting by January 21st will yield exactly 10 weeks of time to compete, so try to get your pics and measurements up by then.


If you start too late to finish a full 10 weeks by April 1st, then you can still enter.  However, your end date is April 1st regardless.  Basically, you will have less time to alter your physique if you start late.


There are 2 categories: lean mass gain and fat loss.  Both will be judged based on objective (Body fat readings, measurements, etc.) and subjective measures (Pictures).  Males and females will be judged separately.

Any other questions?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 9, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Okay, im frickin in. Is this based on improvement, or overall appearance?



Improvement.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> No one seems to know what the Hell is going on, so I will reiterate the rules here:
> 
> 
> You can start whenever you would like.  The duration of the contest is 10 weeks from your start date.  The only stipulation is that you must be finished by the official end date, which I am setting at April 1st.  Starting by January 21st will yield exactly 10 weeks of time to compete, so try to get your pics and measurements up by then.
> ...




 I have one...why can't you kiss prostitutes?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have one...why can't you kiss prostitutes?


They always let me kiss!   (they don't)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> They always let me kiss!   (they don't)


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I have one...why can't you kiss prostitutes?



That's why I pimp cows; they don't refuse.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> They always let me kiss!   (they don't)



Is this before or after they are paid?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> They always let me kiss!   (they don't)




Rocco, prostitute isn't slang for sheep anywhere outside of VA.


----------



## boilermaker (Jan 11, 2006)

O.K., I"m in. I'll send pics to CP.  What's the rules on measurements?  Done by a gym, scouts honer?  How about some guidelines.  I don't know exactly how to provide this info.  Flexed? Unflexed? Define waist, define thigh.  Where and how to take it.  BF at a gym?  I'm on the road for two days.  CP, direction please.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 11, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> O.K., I"m in. I'll send pics to CP.  What's the rules on measurements?  Done by a gym, scouts honer?  How about some guidelines.  I don't know exactly how to provide this info.  Flexed? Unflexed? Define waist, define thigh.  Where and how to take it.  BF at a gym?  I'm on the road for two days.  CP, direction please.



Just be honest; I don't think anyone in this contest is immature enough to cheat in a friendly contest.  If you are, then I will hunt you down, take off your clothes, tie your hands and feet together, and put you in a room with topolo for 72 hours straight.

The measurements can vary, not everyone is going to have the same set of measurements.  Just indicate all these things you are saying.  Like make a note if the measurements are flexed or unflexed, or include both.  Make a note whether your waist measurement is at the hips or the navel.  Make a note where on the thigh you are measuring.  That cool?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 11, 2006)

Did you post what measurements you wanted as a standard???


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone in this contest is immature enough to cheat in a friendly contest.




Have you not been in open chat or seen Foreman's stats in his sig?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 11, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Did you post what measurements you wanted as a standard???




Here is what I do

Shoulders-Widest
Chest-At nipple
Biceps-largest point, unflexed
forearms-at the widest point, unflexed
Abdomen-At belly button
Waist-Where you wear your pants
Thigh-2/3 of the way up the thigh, unflexed
Calf-Largest circumference, unflexed

Skinfolds-
Chest
Abdomen
Thigh

I think that covers anything that will be considered for the contest.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Improvement.



im in. Alright, ill take pics in a bit, my start date= next monday.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 20, 2006)

did we decide on a second female judge or is it just Cow, P and I??


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey, I missed this thread.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 22, 2006)

What happened to this?  I have been dieting for two weeks.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Body Comp Yesterday..

15.9% FAT @ 211.3 - 

Gaining fat so far

Whats the deadline again?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Body Comp Yesterday..
> 
> 15.9% FAT @ 211.3 -
> 
> ...



10 weeks from your start date.  The contest ends April 1st I believe.  Me and Dale set forth some rules within the last couple of posts, scroll back and look it up to confirm.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 23, 2006)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> What happened to this?  I have been dieting for two weeks.



Let's hope you do better this year than last.


----------



## topolo (Jan 23, 2006)

The CIA just announced that the gheyness exhibited in this thread is indeed authentic.


----------



## Kal (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm in. what do I have to loose.. just start the whole cutting thing...so.. lets bring it on..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2006)

Alright - I'm starting next week.  Health is back to normal.  My digi cam is broke, however, I have a few pics that a friend took for me and that was about 2 weeks before XMas.  Yeah, they are over a month old but it's the best I can do for now til I get a new camera.  So, in these pics I was 125.  I'm now sitting at 130   I'm a fatty   LBM I may have lost a spec in my legs but overall I am the same.

My bodyfat there was about 17-18% - My guess right now is about 19-20% 

I'll get measurements on Monday AM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2006)

Damn Jodi. I'd have to say those are the best before shots I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Cocco, how far are you from VA Beach?  I may be there for a Sport Nutrition conference at the end of March.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn Jodi. I'd have to say those are the best before shots I've ever seen!!!


Ahh, thanks.......I think..............but I'm a fatty!?!?!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Alright - I'm starting next week.  Health is back to normal.  My digi cam is broke, however, I have a few pics that a friend took for me and that was about 2 weeks before XMas.  Yeah, they are over a month old but it's the best I can do for now til I get a new camera.  So, in these pics I was 125.  I'm now sitting at 130   I'm a fatty   LBM I may have lost a spec in my legs but overall I am the same.
> 
> My bodyfat there was about 17-18% - My guess right now is about 19-20%
> 
> I'll get measurements on Monday AM.




What is your training routine going to look like? 


The pics aren't bad at all.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

Add 5lbs of pure fat on that frame and that's what I look like now (remember I'm only 5'1" so 5lbs of fat is alot ) 

Actually, P - I've decided to go back to that program you gave me last spring.  I really enjoyed doing that and I felt better with that training.  I also looked my best too.  I know I'm a yoyo at times but right now, I don't want anymore LBM  - I have enough already and I just want the athletic look and pretty tired of trying to maintain what I have.  It's more than what my body wants.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Alright - I'm starting next week.  Health is back to normal.  My digi cam is broke, however, I have a few pics that a friend took for me and that was about 2 weeks before XMas.  Yeah, they are over a month old but it's the best I can do for now til I get a new camera.  So, in these pics I was 125.  I'm now sitting at 130   I'm a fatty   LBM I may have lost a spec in my legs but overall I am the same.
> 
> My bodyfat there was about 17-18% - My guess right now is about 19-20%
> 
> I'll get measurements on Monday AM.


Looking great Jodi!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2006)

Your Back still looks awesome.

Shit if that is fat then I would hate to see what a true fatty would be called


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Add 5lbs of pure fat on that frame and that's what I look like now (remember I'm only 5'1" so 5lbs of fat is alot )
> 
> Actually, P - I've decided to go back to that program you gave me last spring.  I really enjoyed doing that and I felt better with that training.  I also looked my best too.  I know I'm a yoyo at times but right now, I don't want anymore LBM  - I have enough already and I just want the athletic look and pretty tired of trying to maintain what I have.  It's more than what my body wants.



What was the program?  I can't remeber?

can you PM it to me and maybe I can make some new adjustments to it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2006)

You guys are wacked!!!!   Did you miss the.............Add 5lbs of fat to that frame?  LOL

P - I'll email it to you.  That is how you sent it to me originally and it's in Excel so I can't PM it to you.   Thx P


----------



## ZECH (Jan 24, 2006)

You're way to hard on yourself!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 24, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You guys are wacked!!!!   Did you miss the.............Add 5lbs of fat to that frame?  LOL


I think you look fantastic!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Shit if that is fat then I would hate to see what a true fatty would be called



We call him Rocco.


----------



## topolo (Jan 24, 2006)

More analysis from the CIA: Every aspect of gheyness in this thread has been confirmed as legitimate and it is feared that the epidemic will spread if this thread continues.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2006)

Here are my stats from 1/9 taken from this thread

Shoulders-50"
Chest-44 1/4"
Bis-15" 15"
Forearms-12 3/4" 12 3/4"
Abd-34 3/4"
Thigh-26 1/4" 26 1/4"
Calf-17" 17"

Skinfolds-
Chest-8mm
Abd-29mm
Thigh-6mm

12.9% BF, prolly closer to 15%
Weight 227lbs
Lean Mass-197.7lbs
Fat Mass-29.3lbs

Today's measurements-

Shoulders-50 1/2"
Chest-43 3/8"
Bis-14 1/2"
Forearms-12 3/8"
Abd-33 7/8"
Waist-34 1/8"
Thigh-25 1/4"
Calf-16 1/8"

Skinfolds-
Chest-7mm
Abd-24.3mm
Thigh-5mm

10.89% BF, prolly closer to 13%
Weight 219lbs
Lean Mass-195.15lbs
Fat Mass-23.84lbs

Total change -2.6lbs Lean Mass
-5.5lbs Fat Mass

I used exrx.net for the calculations.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 30, 2006)

nice. i'm doing well too.... i've lost 10 pounds n am working out harder even added more weight ok that sounds screwy... not added body weight 

measurements jan 30, 06

bust 41" 
waist 30" 
hips 38"

thigh 23"

bicep 11 1/2"
flexed 12" 

calves 13 1/2"

lost 2" from my bust since dec 25th, no idea what i lost anywhere else but my pants are loose 

btw i'm 5'9"


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 31, 2006)

WWOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Look at them gams! -


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2006)

dg806 said:
			
		

> You're way to hard on yourself!


 Your not even close to thinking about being fat Jodi!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> We call him Rocco.


Damn, that's harsh. True...but harsh


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 1, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, that's harsh. True...but harsh


 
We all can't be as SVELT as Dale -


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> We all can't be as SVELT as Dale -



Believe in yourself, and you will achieve your goals, I am living proof. Beefake.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Believe in yourself, and you will achieve your goals, I am living proof. Beefake.


 
Believe in the impossible and victory and success will become impossible!


No, I read that somewhere...


OK...
I wrote it down and then I read it...


I believe everything I read -


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2006)

Alright I'm in.....will start tomorrow. Pictures coming tonight.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2006)

alright fatty pictures up in my journal, game on


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 11, 2006)

my bulk was a bust. i'll be on the cutting wagon with the rest of you soon (VERY slow cut, my goals are more strength focused). stats and new before pics to come.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 11, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> my bulk was a bust. i'll be on the cutting wagon with the rest of you soon (VERY slow cut, my goals are more strength focused). stats and new before pics to come.



I thought I was the one concerned with stength and you were the one concerned with how you looked naked  What was wrong with your bulk?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Feb 12, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I thought I was the one concerned with stength and you were the one concerned with how you looked naked  What was wrong with your bulk?


i still care about how i look naked but my job endeavors have me switching gears. as a result, aesthetically pleasing is taking a back seat. 

my diet's been partially jacked since the end of december so i didn't do my bulk very much justice (as if putting on muscle isn't difficult enough without sabotaging your diet). my own fault.... i'm just hoping that with the excess fat i put on there's a tiny bit of muscle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

I never knew you were involved with this contest.

So what are your new endeavours that will require strength?


----------



## topolo (Feb 13, 2006)

Posting in gay threads, such as this, can lead to a variety of ailments.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 18, 2006)

I think any effort to lose or gain any serious fat/muscle has been officially
pimp slapped to the curb by the loss/repair/recovery of my knees...

I have been eating alot better the past few weeks, but,
you don't go for PR breaking WO's when your stoned out on Vicodin -


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2006)

like i said tho monkey, the best thing about this contest is we don't have to stop when it ends. i'll still have a long way to go to meet my goals. for you healing should be your main goal. eat healthy, rest and keep your spirits up.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wish I saw this sooner, would've participated


----------



## topolo (Feb 21, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Wish I saw this sooner, would've participated




why?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 28, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> why?


 
Because


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 28, 2006)

i'm posting stats n after pics march 14th. my butt is shaping up my tummy is flatter n my boobs will not cooperate with the whole hey i'm losing weight you are supposed to be shrinking thing...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i'm posting stats n after pics march 14th. my butt is sahaping up my tummy is flatter n my boobs will not cooperate with the whole hey i'm losing weight you are supposed to be shrinking thing...


Sounds perfect then.


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

I need AZT after reading this thread.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> nice. i'm doing well too.... i've lost 10 pounds n am working out harder even added more weight ok that sounds screwy... not added body weight
> 
> measurements jan 30, 06
> 
> ...


 
i just redid my measurement thinking wtf no change but i did bust waist hips and there is a difference after all

bust before 41 now 38

waist 30 now 29 1/2  

hips 38 now 37 

everything else is very close to the same. my jeans are looser n my sweater not so tight but a ways to go before i post any pics more revealing than this.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2006)

okay i lost 5 inches off my bust since dec 25th when i started. is anyone else even participating?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2006)

Times up...

Monkey was slim...  But now is fat again -


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 19, 2006)

screw you guys... i'm announcing myself the official winner. i lost 13 pounds the biggest difference being 5 inches off my bust. not sure of bmi change but i estimate 2.2 difference. things are firmer... my bench press increased 15 pounds and sending pics to Vanity is more fun  i win. unless some more impressive stats are posted here soon.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 20, 2006)

I secceed!

But, vote LW as the biggest...











and further vote, remove this sticky!


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 20, 2006)

i knew guys would not be thrilled with women attempting to lose their boobs


----------



## topolo (Mar 20, 2006)

Tests confirm: this thread is still gay.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it was April that was declared the end of the contest.  Although I'm not even  quite sure how many contestants there are.


----------



## topolo (Mar 22, 2006)

Nobody is............it is lame


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2006)

how is everyone doing that attempted this? i need to enter phase two it's far from the finish line for me... since september i've lost 20 lbs but nothing during march. it's springtime tho so a lot more walking should help.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 28, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> how is everyone doing that attempted this? i need to enter phase two it's far from the finish line for me... since september i've lost 20 lbs but nothing during march. it's springtime tho so a lot more walking should help.


 
It's too cold to walk outside -


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I never knew you were involved with this contest.
> 
> So what are your new endeavours that will require strength?


i wasn't really.

police academy in june hopefully. will know in a week or two if it's a done deal.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> screw you guys... i'm announcing myself the official winner. i lost 13 pounds the biggest difference being 5 inches off my bust. not sure of bmi change but i estimate 2.2 difference. things are firmer... my bench press increased 15 pounds and sending pics to Vanity is more fun  i win. unless some more impressive stats are posted here soon.


nice work! congrats!


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> i wasn't really.
> 
> police academy in june hopefully. will know in a week or two if it's a done deal.


 
You won't make it, you are too weak and frail...




























...


----------



## Seanp156 (May 5, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You won't make it, you are too weak and frail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You better watch out Monkey, she may castrate you while you're sleeping for that one.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 5, 2006)




----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 6, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You won't make it, you are too weak and frail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

that's not what the guys i beat at the physical agility testing were saying


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 7, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> that's not what the guys i beat at the physical agility testing were saying


 
You notice I put a laugh there...

And you can't ban me if I call you a wuss... Even if it is libel


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 9, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> that's not what the guys i beat at the physical agility testing were saying



Those weren't guys.


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> nice work! congrats!




thanks i missed this untill now n good luck with police academy. very cool.


----------

